# Blu ray region unlocking help needed



## eru777 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello and nice to meet you .

I have a problem with my sony vaio laptop. I bought a blu ray disk which is region A where my drive is region B . (I live in Greece )
Is there any way to bypass the locked blu ray ? It can't be recognised by the laptop drive which is (i assume) region B only. 
It says on the drive properties that there can't be any alterations from the region ...(as if i changed it, which i never did) it says you can change it five times before its locked ..
Anyway I can't change it ..
I tried anydvd trial and it doesn't recognise it still.
I tried changing my PS3 region and it still can't be read!!!

Any help bypassing this lame locked region?? I bought the blu ray disk from the UK for crying out loud !


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a faulty disc or your hardware doesn't support Blu-Ray.

UK and Greece are region B/2

Blu-ray Disc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

